# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: نمودار ER به زبان ساده چیست؟

## AZERILA

می خواستم بدونم این نمودار ER چیست ؟ و چه ربطی به طراحی دیتابیس داره؟!

----------


## sara.f

> می خواستم بدونم این نمودار ER چیست ؟ و چه ربطی به طراحی دیتابیس داره؟!


سلام

  Entity Relationship ( ارتباط موجودیت )  که به اختصار به اون ER Model میگیم ، نموداری در دسته Data Model هست. ( گاهی اوقات ممکنه واژه ERD یعنی ER Diagram را هم بشنوید.)
ER Model، که شامل یک سری نمادهای گرافیکی هست، برای نشان دادن ساختار داده ای سیستم مورد بررسی، استفاده میشه.
اگر شما با مهندسی نرم افزار تا حدودی آشنایی داشته باشی، می دونی که تهیه نرم افزار دارای مراحل زیادی هست. 
اگر بخوام به طور خلاصه چند مرحله را بگم میشه این:
1. شرح مختصری از پروژه
2. تعیین نیازمندیها ( یعنی هر آنچه که فکر می کنید در رابطه با طراحی نرم افزار مورد نیازتون هست را باید در نظر بگیرید و یادداشت کنید، این مرحله از جمله مهمترین مراحل هست؛ چرا که اگر نیازمندیهاتون را به درستی نشناسید اون وقت در طراحی موجودیت ها و رابطه ها و در ادامه 
در طراحی دیتابیس و کل نرم افزار دچار مشکل میشید و کاستی هایی را احساس می کنید.)
3. طراحی ERD (  این مرحله خودش شامل مراحل زیر هست که با توجه به نیازمندیهامون که در مرحله قبل مشخص کردیم، تعیین میشن):
1)  Entity-set   : تعیین موجودیت ها، نهاد ها ، پدیده ها ، اشیاء (object) که وجود خارجی دارند . که لززوما نیازی نیست قابل لمس باشه، به طور مثال در Banking Enterprise وام به عنوان یک موجودیت در نظر گرفته میشه.2)  Relationship-set : تعیین روابط موجود بین موجودیت ها3) Attributes  :  برای هر  Entity یکسری خصوصیات توصیفی در نطر می گیریم. کلید اصلی نیز باید مشخص شود.بعد از تعیین این مراحل نمودار ER را رسم می کنیم.

بعد از این کار باید،تمامی رابطه ها را شناسایی کرد، تمام وابستگی های تابعی موجود را تعیین و کلید اصلی را مشخص کرد.
سپس به مرحله نرمال سازی می رسیم که تا سطح 3NF برای هر table ضروری هست. ( مرحله نرمال سازی برای جلوگیری از Redondancy, Anomaly , Null-Values هست) 
بعد از مرحله نرمال سازی، یک سری موجودیت ها با خصوصیات حاصل میشن که همان جداول DB را تشکیل میدند که خصوصیات آنها همان فیلدهای جداول هستند.

پیروز باشی.

----------


## AZERILA

ممنون اگر یک مثال و همچنین شکلهای به کار رفته رو معرفی کنید خیلی ممنون میشم !

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

قبل از ایجاد تاپیک جستجو کنید:
*همه چیز درباره مدل ER             ‏*
*تعدادی نمودار ER  برای تحلیل سیستم بیمارستان             ‏*
*آموزش طراحی نمودار ER ?*

----------


## farhaneh

اگه بخوایم تو یه جمله تعریفی از ER داشته باشیم، نمودار ER در واقع اشیای داده ای، صفات و روابط بین هر یک از اشیای  داده ای رو نشون میده.
موفق باشید.

----------

